# Wife's Plane find



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Wife brought these home a couple of weeks ago...not in the best of shape..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Did you meant to attach pictures? They did not come through.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks they should be up now...Sorry


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice find. :thumbsup:

These should clean up and look good.

Get some Evapo-Rust. This stuff is like magic. Removes the rust but does not attack the paint or jappaning.

Not cheap, but worth it for the restoration. Soak the pieces overnight or for a day.

Lots of threads on plane restoration.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

They really look pretty good to me. Just a little cosmetic rust. It looks like a SB #5 in the second picture, but what are the other two? Is the one in the middle a Millers Falls with a half circle logo?


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

The other one is a Stanley #4, the other has no markings on it....ALL blades need a lot of work...look like the tried to cut nails..LOL


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, Foureyes... Those will clean up easy.

More pictures of the plane in question?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wife that brings home hand planes.....Priceless.:smile:

Joe B.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

good choice in wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> Wife that brings home hand planes.....Priceless.:smile:





gideon said:


> good choice in wife. :thumbsup:


+1...any wife who keeps her eyes open for tools for his husband is A-OK in my book! :thumbsup:


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

She evens baits her own hooks...LOL here some pictures of the unknow one...


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, unfortunately, that one is junk.
For future reference, run like hell from anything with a stamped steel, (as opposed to cast) frog. Heck, the lever cap looks stamped as well.

But with all that said -- man, I think it's awesome that your wife brings old tools home!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

FourEyes45 said:


> here some pictures of the unknown one...


Looks like the size of a #3.

In a recent thread Firemedic mentioned the use of stamped or folded metal parts was a sign of a "cheap" model.

This has folded adjustment lever, the frog adjustment nut is folder steel - if there is a frog.

I wonder if the cap iron is folder steel.

I am not sure if this puppy is worth restoring. The overall design does not look very robust.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have to reiterate what JoeBailey said... It's junk.

BUT! 2 out'a 3 ain't bad!


Dave to clarify a bit, when I mentioned the folded lateral adjuster I was referring to Stanley. It's not a certain indication of junk across the board. Both Miller Falls and Record (and others) had folded (but different style) lateral adjusters on some of their nicest planes. 

I know... Trying to clarify sometimes confuses :smile:


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Gang...I will have to put them on the backburner for the time being, still need to put the outside walls up on the shop...:thumbsup:


----------

